# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  balcanica 2015

## stam64

το ζευγαρακι μου, εσωτερική εκτροφή, πουλιά του 2014
[IMG][/IMG]

σημερα εσκασαν τα μικρα...[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CreCkotiels

καλο μηνα! Χριστος Ανεστη!
Καταπληκτικά όλα τους! 
Να τα Χαίρεσαι και να τα δεις γερά και δυνατά! 
Καλή συνεχεια με υγιή πουλάκια ...

----------


## jimk1

Σιγουρα για σενα ξεκινησε καλα ο μηνας,καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ninos

Ωραία πράγματα!!  Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλη συνεχεια Σταματη! Καλοκλαρωτα!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Σταματη !

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια! Ποσά μικρά έχει εκεί μέσα ?

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!! :Party0038:

----------


## stam64

> Συγχαρητήρια! Ποσά μικρά έχει εκεί μέσα ?


να εισαι καλά Στέφανε , 4 μικρα είναι!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σταμάτη πώς πάνε τα μικρούλια σου ??
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## stam64

μεχρι στιγμης μια χαρά Μάριε,σημερα καταφερα να δαχτυλιδώσω
 δυστυχώς μόνο το 1 από τα 3, στα αλλα δε χωρουσε το δαχτυλιδι. το αλλο αυριο γιατι ηταν μικροτερο.
αυριο με το καλό θα προσπαθησω ν ανεβασω φωτο!!

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια στο ζευγαρακι Σταματη με το καλο τα μικρουλια στο κλαρι

----------


## CreCkotiels

άντε άντε με το καλό τα μικρούλια !!!
Γερά να είναι !!!
 :Happy0065:  :Happy0159:

----------


## stam64

[IMG][/IMG]

χτεσινή φωτό!

----------


## stam64

το πρωι που πηγα για τσεκαρισμα  βρήκα τον μικρότερο νεοσσό εκτός φωλιάς 

τον γύρισα πίσω κ πριν λίγο που ξανακατέβηκα ήταν ευτυχώς εντός φωλιάς κ ταισμένος

τον εδωσα κ γω λιγο φαι.....

για να δούμε

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Ζουζούνιααααααααααααααααα  αα*  :Love0001:  :Love0001: 
* Να είναι γερά !!!*

----------


## kostaskirki

Ειναι απλα πανεμορφα!!
Τυχερος ο μικρος!!

----------


## jk21

Σταματη τους εχεις βαλει δαχτυλίδια ; ή ετσι χωρις λογο (εμφανή ) τον ειδες εκτος;

----------


## stam64

Δημήτρη κατάφερα να βάλω στα δύο από τα τέσσερα.
 Χτες τον δαχτυλιδωσα αυτόν κ το πρωί έγινε ότι έγινε

----------


## jk21

αρα μαλλον εχει σχεση .... τωρα εχει δαχτυλιδι ή ηταν χαλαρο ακομα και το εβγαλες;

----------


## antoninio

...ρισκο το δαχτυλιδι κατα καποιο τροπο...ουτε πουλαω ουτε διαγωνισμους παω οποτε φετος το σκεφτομαι εαν θα βαλω...μαλλον σιλικονουχα....εχω μαζεψει  και εχω χασει καρδερινακια απο τα δαχτυλιδια....τραγικο να τα βρισκεις κατω πεθαμενα απο το φιγουρατζιδικο δαχτυλιδι...εχω δοκιμασει και τα παντα σε οτι αφορα την καλυψη τους....δεν ξερω αλλα να προσεχεις και να τα βαζεις οταν πεφτει ο ηλιος πριν νυχτωσει....επισης να εχεις πει σε καποιον να εχει το νου του οταν λειπεις για δουλεια...

----------


## stam64

> αρα μαλλον εχει σχεση .... τωρα εχει δαχτυλιδι ή ηταν χαλαρο ακομα και το εβγαλες;


οπως ηταν το μικρο με το δαχτυλιδι το ξαναεβαλα στη φωλια !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν αποκλείεται για εμένα να τον πετάξανε από την φωλιά λόγω μεγέθους και όχι δαχτυλίδιου!

----------


## stam64

Γιάννη κ γω αυτό ήθελα να πιστεύω αλλά.....

ιδού ο λόγος..

[IMG][/

ευτυχώς χωρίς το πόδι του πουλακιού

κατάφερα να δαχτυλιδώσω 1 στα 4 ..!

----------


## stam64

12 μερών 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ κάτι ζουζούνια  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Με το καλό στο κλαρακι !!

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό στο κλαδί!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα και γλυκά!!  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!

Φέτος φαίνεται είναι καλή χρονιά για τα καρδερινάκια!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!  :winky:

----------


## stefos

Με το καλό να κλαρωσουν όσο γρηγορότερα γίνεται !!

----------


## stam64

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Εκπληκτικά όμορφο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

Επιτελους ερχονται και φωτο απο απογαλακτισμενα καρδερινακια!!
Μπραβο Σταματη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικό το καρδερινακι ! 
Να σας ζήσει !

----------


## gsklaven

Συγχαρητήρια, με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα.

----------


## stam64

τα τελευταία για εφέτος 
4 καρδερινάκια balcanica
και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά!!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnrider

Kαι του χρονου με δικα τους μικρα.

----------


## stam64

να ΄σαι καλά Γιάννη και συ όπως τα επιθυμείς ! !

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτα και αυτα Σταματη !

----------

